# Bad selection? CUPS error



## amandus57 (May 24, 2014)

Hi I did I did portmaster -adwv and from the window that port up I choose zeroconf and I got this now, I want to start all over and not choosing zeroconf, how do I to get the popup back.


```
[bengt@freebsd64 /usr/ports/print/cups]$ sudo make install clean
===>   cups-1.7.2 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by cups-1.7.2 for building
===>  Extracting for cups-1.7.2
===>  Patching for cups-1.7.2
===>   cups-1.7.2 depends on executable: espgs - found
===>   cups-1.7.2 depends on executable: lpr-cups - not found
===>    Verifying install for lpr-cups in /usr/ports/print/cups-base
===>  cups-base-1.7.2_1 You must select one and only one option to build for Zeroconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/cups-base
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/cups
```


----------



## vg (May 24, 2014)

`portmaster --force-config print/cups-base`
or
`make -C /usr/ports/print/cups-base config`


----------



## amandus57 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you very much, it solves it everything just fine now.

Thanks again :beergrin


----------

